# Picking Up Our New 27 Rsds Tomorrow...



## NH Campin' Fam (May 13, 2007)

Tomorrow we are heading to Camper's Inn in Kingston, NH to take delivery of our new Outback 27 RSDS. We got an okay price considering we were trading in a trailer that we owed more on than it was worth. Anyway, we are pleased and can't wait to get it home and start filling it up with our stuff. We had hoped to take it out this weekend but it is supposed to be rainy here all weekend so it looks like we are going to wait until next Friday when we'll head out for the holiday weekend.

I just printed off the PDI checklist and the Owner's manual and will bring them along tomorrow. We are still really new to trailer camping (only bought our first trailer last year but it didn't have a slide and we quickly found it too small) so any words of advice are always greatly appreciated!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

AWESOME MODEL!


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

Its a wonderful model and I'm sure your family will love it. Congrats...


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

X3 on making an excellent choice in floor plans!









As far as advice goes - You have the PDI list, make sure you go over everything thoroughly and make sure it's to your satisfaction (or will be made so) *BEFORE* you sign any paper work. Other than that - enjoy your new baby!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CI/Kingston will take good care of you. Ask every question you can think of and they will gladly answer them all!!! Enjoy the day and say hi to them all from Wolfie & Eric!!

What time are you there? I'll wave as I go by


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Having previously owned a 27RSDS, it's a WONDERFUL floor plan, very convenient and gives privacy. ENJOY!
Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That's great news!








I'm sure everything will go smoothly, don't hesitate to ask lots of questions while you're there. 
If you do happen to miss anything, you always have us








Have a great time bringing her home!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the site!









Congratulations on the Outback.

If it's too rainy for a camping trip, you could always do a backyard campout. We slept in ours the night we brought it home.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Like the others said, ask questions. Make sure you understand how everything works. And check EVERYTHING! Take your time. Don't rush.

Enjoy your new Outback!

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, I flew by at about 10am _ but couldn't stop 'cuz the boss was expecting me in sometime before noon







There were 2 cars parked out front (where us customers park) but I didn't see any bodies any where. Of course - it was pouring - BIG TIME from really BIG BUCKETS!!! I did wave and honk the horn (but - hey - the Reception Desk is pretty used to seeing (and hearing) that little green streak.....









I'm sure all is going well and that we'll here the report tonight.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*
The 27RSDS was in our top 3 Model choices







....... Best of Luck!! *


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Congratulations!! I'm sure that you will enjoy your camping experiences!!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new Outback and welcome to the club.


----------

